# Any Southerners out there wanting to chat?



## Rolo

Greetings all you Northern ladies, just wondering if there are any fair Southerners out there wanting to chat.  ( it would be nice to share with people a little closer to home) 
I am new to this great site and off for treatment to IM Barcelona in October.
Don't know what to expect but keeping positive and putting the best foot forward!
Rolo


----------



## rubybelle

Hi Rolo, 
How are things? Well, I'm heading for icsi, hoping to start next month. In this week for appointment about dates,etc, so we will see how it goes. What sort of treatment are you getting in IM? (if you don't mind me asking). Have you tried any of the clinics here?
Have been checking out the different overseas clinic's myself as if this icsi doesn't work out will propably opt for ED. I know i should'nt be jumping the gun but with mfi / fsh issues and my age, i am getting to the stage after 4 years of ttc of saying, i will try anything. The sucess rates are bit better, 60% for ED, compared to 22% for Icsi. Really don't want to be on round 7 and saying then, i should have went ed route earlier.
Anyways, your right we have to keep positive.
Rubybelle


----------



## Macka

Hi Rolo and Rubybelle,

I know I am a bit late joining in, but I have not been looking at the boards lately.  I live in Dublin and have one little boy who is nearly 2.  Despite the fact that we had managed to conceive naturally, it took a very long time.  As I was nearly 40, we had decided to go for egg donation.  It may sound premature, but I thought it was our best chance of success, and I did not want to wait any longer for another baby (I know we are lucky we to have one, and am very grateful).  We were going to go to Serum in Greece, but as it turns out, I have scarring in my uterus, which is called Asherman's Syndrom, and we have to try and get that sorted before we can do anything.  I would love to chat to either of you about your experiences with trying to get help and information here in Ireland.  I have found it very hard to get information about the options out there.  I know GPs are meant to be the first port of call, but unless you know what you want them to do, I have not found them to be much help. The most helpful person I came across was an acupuncturist in Rathcoole.  She had patients going to IM for egg donation as well as doing IVF and egg donation here in Ireland at Sims and the Hari Unit. She was a brilliant source of general information and recommendations.  

Rolo I hope all goes well at IM Barcelona and Rubybelle I also hope your icsi is successful. 

Best Wishes
Macka


----------



## Rolo

Hi Macka,
Good to hear from you. I am pretty new to all this myself. I didn't even know such a thing as egg donation existed up to a month ago, but after 3 weeks on this site I feel I could lecture at The College of Surgeons! Mary Harney will be after me soon to be her advisor on the topic!

We are just back from IM in Barcelona. We had our first app. on October 15th and pleased to report everything went well (who knows). I am waiting for my period and then it will be all gung ho after that.
I haven't really gone looking for any info here. My gynie in Cork recommended The IM Clinic in Barcelona.
Do you know if there is any possibility of claiming IVF against tax in this poor country of ours!?
All the best
Rolo


----------



## Macka

Hi Rolo,
That’s pretty quick moving going from going from not knowing egg donation existed, to first appointment in just one month!  Well done!  If you don’t mind me asking, have you been trying a long time? Have you found doctors etc helpful?  I’ve always wanted things to move quickly, but they never really have.  We will probably be going back to egg donation, but its a good few months down the road.  We need to wait for the scarring in my uterus to get sorted first, fingers crossed that will work out .  

I think the odds of egg donation working, when there is no other issues, are quite high.  I’ve only heard good things about IM Barcelona, and that they are very professional with good success rates, and generally a very short waiting list for donors.  They are more expensive than some other places.  That was why we were going to go to Serum in Greece, as its 5,000K all in.  Serum had recommended that I get a hysteroscopy to make sure that all was ok before moving on, and unfortunately that’s when the problem turned up.  

Re the claiming the IVF egg donation off tax, I’m not sure if you were joking, but I can find out if it’s possible. It never even occurred to me. I am really bad at claiming back tax, totally clueless.  I do know someone who deals with a lot of tax issues in her job, and has had IVF (successfully) several times.  Pretty sure she will know.

I hope the everything continues to move along quickly for you!  Talk to soon.
Best wishes 
Macka


----------



## Rolo

Hi Macka,
  Good to hear from you. No was serious about tax rebate. As you know yourself it costs aball of money so it would be great to get someting back. I would be very grateful if you checked with your buddy

We have been trying for over a year. I have not gone for any other type of treatment other than the good old clomid, so lets see what happens with this
Where are you based?
Regards
Rolo


----------



## Macka

Hi Rolo,

Will find out this week re tax.  Nearly certain my friend will know.  

Over a year is a long time to be trying, well I feel it is, although loads of doctors will say its common enough.  Saying that, it took us a year and a half to conceive our first baby, who is nearly two now. He was conceived naturally, the only help we had was the ovulation predictor kits.  No luck on number two yet.  

I did four months on clomid during the summer.  I was very excited at first because I had heard so many success stories about clomid, but it did not do the trick for us. Such is life! 

Oh, and I'm based up in Dublin.

Talk to you soon,
Macka


----------



## rubybelle

Hi,
Sorry haven't been posting last couple of weeks. Been very busy plus started sniffing which is leavin me knackered most of the time. In regards to the tax, up until the Budget, fertility expenses could be claimed back at tax rate of 41% if in that bracket. From January the ceiling to this is 20%. Really worth claiming back if you can, put hotel/ flights etc in as well as they are classed as expenses.
How are things going for both of you?
I'm in for down reg scan this Fris, so hopefully everything will be ok and can move on to stimming.
They have changed me to ivf ( made a mistake with sa results) so good news in lots of ways but put dh through bit emotionally for the last few months thinking he was 'the problem'. Hoping that this will work out and won't have to go down ED route but not going to go through 4 or 5 ivf attempts and then move on. Have looked at Eugin clinic, in around the €5000 mark, its either that or reprofit. There doesn't seen to be a long waiting time for Donors in Eugin, and think getting the prescrits rewritten by docs over here is a little easier. 
Macka, did you get sorted yet with date for treatment?
xx


----------



## Macka

Hi Rolo,
I just saw your post.  That’s a bummer re the tax, but 20% is still a hell of a lot better than nothing.  That’s great that you’ve started you’ll be going for down regs on Friday.  I hope everything goes well.  It’s great you might not need to go down the DE route.  You might as well give it a lash with your own eggs.  I am not totally clear as to why you were going to do DE in the first place? Did you get tests done that indicated you would not be a good candidate for IVF with your own eggs?  Where are you going to go for the IVF, I’m assuming you are staying here in Ireland and were only going to go abroad if you need to do donor eggs?  Re donor eggs, hopefully that’s not something you’ll need to think about, but always good to know there is a back-up plan if you need one!  

I am having my scan this day week, ie next Thursday.  I’ll have a much better idea then where I stand.  

Keep me posted how things go.  I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed for that have all goes well with each step on the IVF.
Macka


----------



## rubybelle

Hi Macka and Rolo,
Sorry Macka, think you got me confused with Rolo. I posted earlier on the thread. I have fsh of about 12,which as we all know is diminished ovarian reserve. Has been the same since i was 36, have just gone 39. They have me on a long protocol with meds to help produce better quality eggs. Attending Hari clinic in Dublin, they all seem to be lovely. Scan and blood were grand on Friday so started stimmin on Friday evening. Back in Next Thursday and will have better idea of how it is all going with the all important eggs! 
Have spent so long trying now that, i feel the sucess rates for ed is an attractive option apart from the fact the chances of abnormalities is lessened as a younger egg is used. I don't know whether it is an easier to accept option as i already have a dd, age 7. We have our name down fro adoption, but with 3 years waiting, would prefer to try ed first.
Anyways, just trying to concentrate on the round of ivf first, hopeully wont have to go down ed route. Trying to stay positive about the whole lot of it.
What clinics are you both attending in Ireland? Rolo, how are you gettting along with it all? Have you been back out to im yet?
Good luck with the scan on Thursday Macka.
Rubybelle x


----------



## Rolo

Hi there girls,

  Good to hear from you both. Just back from weekend in London so I need to do all the usual Sunday night things!
Will write tomorrow.
Rolo


----------



## Macka

Hi Rubybelle and Rolo,

Rubybelle, so sorry I didn’t realise it was you writing, I am so unobservant!  Its looks like we have a bit in common, I am close to you in age (although unfortunately I am a year older!) and I also have a highish FSH, the last and only one I’ve ever had done, was 9.6.  Apparently 9.6 is considered borderline, but I feel that combined with my age, it’s not a good sign.  I’m not actually attending a fertility clinic.  We have been simultaneously looking at IVF, IVF with DE, and adoption while carrying on TTC ourselves.  I have been to a private gynecologist, Dr. Prendiville for clomid and a hysteroscopy prior to starting IVF.  I couldn’t get a referral for the Hari Unit.  I had a miscarriage in January, which I was in the Rotunda for, and they basically said since I had had a baby and managed to get pregnant again, there was probably nothing wrong and I needed to try for a year before they’d talk to me.  I was 39 and thought it was mental they were so lax.  As it turns out there was something wrong, but if I had not planning on doing IVF sooner rather than later I would not have found out.  Hopefully I’ll have good news this Thurs and will be able to start TTC again.  

I think you have every reason to feel positive about the IVF.  The age / FSH thing is there, but I have spoken to people who were older than you and with similar or higher FSH and they conceived first time with their own eggs.  Some of them were also going to the Hari unit. Its just a bummer it costs so much to try.  

Rolo, hope you had a good time in London, and looking forward to hearing how things proceed with IM Barcelona.

Hoping for good news for all of us!

Macka


----------



## rubybelle

Hi Macka and Rolo,
Macka, 9.6 seems very low, they reckon that over 10-12 is a sign of diminished ovarian reserve, so would'nt worry about that a bit. Have you tried DHEA? A few of the girls with fsh issues on this site with fsh problems use it, it is shown to reduce. Unfortunately i only found out about it just before ivf and was told not to take during treatment. It is not in Ireland yet but i got mine from a site in the UK or you can also get in the states. Most of the ones using it are not going through treatment and are ttc themselves. So sorry to hear about the miscarraige, must be very hard on you, have been there, its so hard when you come up to dd. Just to let you know that you don't need a referral to go to sims in Dublin. There waiting time for appointment is about 8-12 weeks. 
How are you feeling about tomorrow? Hope it all goes well for you. 
I'm back in tomorrow to see how my follies are doing. Have to say i'm feeling really nervous about this stage, obviously, with the fsh, this is the biggie, so hopefully will have lots of follies and can carry on to ec, pg.
Meds going ok, bit of a struggle at this stage to wake up at 12 and 6 in the morning to take sniffer. Asked DH the other day how i've been and he reckons i've just gone really, really quiet. (not a bad thing fro him,  getting some peace and quiet).
Just seen a link yesterday, mary harney independent, infertile couples 10th Nov (google), bottom line the she's been challenged on the reduction on health benefit for infertility treatment. She said although they couldn't turn the budget proposal around that her department would try and work out a package of relief for couples going through fertility treatment. Don't hold your breath though, she had an article last April in Independent saying she was looking at helping couples going through treatment and cost involved. Nothing happened, and then the Budget! Annoying!
Rolo, hope your keeping well?
Good luck tomorrow Macka, let us know how you get on.
Take care xx


----------



## Macka

Hi Rubybelle and Rolo,

Rubybelle, thanks re DHEA will look into getting some.  How did the scan go?  Hope your follies were coming along well and was looking good for ec.  When do they do the egg collection?  You mentioned your DH thought you were quiet.  Hope that doesn’t mean you’re getting down.  You're are probably wrecked getting up 12 and 6 every night. The whole IVF thing is stressful. I think it's got to be even more stressful if age, or money, or both, are an issue.  

I don’t see Mary Harney doing anything to help with cost of fertility treatment.  I think her days are numbered and I doubt whoever replaces her will have making fertility treatments more affordable as a priority, or even on their list of to do’s.

I had my hospital appointment today and had ultrasound.  All looks good.  No sign of scarring and my lining was 7.6 on day 11, which is all a good sign.  Bit worried because I was bleeding a bit after, and not sure if that’s normal.  I’d guess that it is though. 

The doctor said that I should not mess around and move on to IVF pretty quickly.  She felt that due to my age and the fact that my DH has a borderline motility issues with his sperm (sorry don’t know a better way of wording that) that IVF is our best bet.  I’m a bit tempted to go straight to donor eggs just because IVF  with my own eggs is going to be so bloody expensive.  I’m worried that I would be high risk of it not working or of miscarrying again.  Money is a big issue for us, otherwise I would have no dilemma and would happily try IVF with my own eggs first, at least a couple of times anyway.  Ivf with donor eggs at serum in Greece is 5K and very short waiting list, so its quite tempting.

I think what we’ll end up doing is just ttc naturally and if that does not work in a couple of months move forward with DE.  

Well sorry for going on so much.  Hoping to hear good news on your follies and egg collection.  Rolo, hoping to be getting good news from you as well. 

All the best 
Macka


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Ladies,
I'm a fellow southerner just jumping in here to say Hi. I'm based in Dub too and attending HARI but am not starting treatment til early next year. It would be great to talk to those of you who have been and are going through the same thing.
Gilly
x


----------



## Macka

Just wanted to say Hi Gilly!  Sorry I have not actually been to the Hari unit, but a very good friend of mine has, and had all 3 of her kids through IVF there.  She has only positive things to say about them.  I think that they have excellent success going to blastocyst level and also with freezing the embryos. I think these are both good indicators of a clinic. Since Rubybelle is attending there at the minute, she is probably the best one to talk to you, I just wanted to say hello.

Macka


----------



## rubybelle

Hi all,
Thanks for the best wish's Macka. Well, things did not go too well yesterday, worst fear realised, did not respond to stimming too well. Only 2 follies, 1 on either side, 1 small and 1 very small. They said no point in carrying on. Was gutted. Was very realistic about going into this, with my age and fsh but was very positive about the whole process. They have a review booked, and said i coud go again in Jan, on the 'flare protocol'. So, will have to sit dwon with Dh over the weekend and have a good chat about the whole lot of it. At this stage, one part of me is saying, go again, it might work,  and the other is saying, what if there is a higher risk of abnormalites with this protocol. I don't know. ED has a higher sucess rate..........We will see.
Macka, am so glad that everyting went so well fro you yesterday, well done. Hopefully you will diy and not have to go down either route. Will be taking the DHEA myself until Jan, so you never know! 
Gilly, welcome to the thread. I'm with Hari as well, the nurses are absolutely lovely, they take so much care of you while you are going through the process. Have you had your consultation with them yet about what protocol you will be on, etc? It will fly in for you, just start doing what they've told you not to do,etc. My dh is so sick of pumkin seeds at this stage!!
Just to let you know re, the tax and Mary Harney, will be put through Dail on the 20th. Ivf'ers have been asked to email as many Gov depts as possible in protest. You can google for their emails. You never know.
So, heres to new starts for all of us and 2009 being our year for that BFP.

Rolo, how are you doing?
Take care 
xx


----------



## Macka

Hi Rubybelle,

I am really sorry that you did not respond well to the stimms.  When you say that you were very realistic about the whole process, but were gutted, I can really empathise.  The whole ttc thing is a serious emotional rollercoaster.  But, don’t get too discouraged, you will get there in the end.  Whether  it’s more ivf with your own eggs or donor eggs, you will eventually get there.  

Sorry I am a couple of steps behind you on the ivf, so I’ve loads of questions.  Is the ‘flare protocol’ the same thing as the short protocol?  Have they told you how much more success they have had with it in the past with patients who have a slightly high FSH and have already not responded well to stimms on the long protocol? You mentioned you ‘what if there was a higher risk of abnormalities with this protocol’. Has anyone said this to you?  I googled it and couldn’t find anything to indicate that it did.  Finally, was it very expensive to go as far you did?  

We are going to ttc on our own for a couple of months, but no more than that.  I’ve just sent off an email to Reprofit in the Czech Republic, asking for a quote and waiting lists for ivf with my own eggs, ivf with donor eggs, and finally embryo adoption.  With embryo adoption being a sort of last resort if we start running low on the cash after a few goes on  both of the other two options.  If we do decide to to DE I think it will be sooner rather later, and I still think I’d head for Serum in Greece. 

You mentioned your dh and pumpkin seeds, never heard the link between pumpkin seeds and fertility before.  Too bad are Halloween pumpkin has rotted at the end of our garden, will have to add pumpkin seeds to the shopping seeds.  If they help things will be sneaking them into dh’s sandwichs, curries etc.  

Sorry this post was so long.  Rock on BFPs !

Chat soon

Macka


----------



## Jecca

Hello all from another fellow southerner, that would love to join in for support. I wish I had come across this site earlier, I did not know of all of the options abroad. I am based in Dublin, attending the SIMS. Just had a failed cycle as I produced too many follicles and they could not give me the injection to collect
I am 40 with a 3.5 year old (conceived naturally), going through the joys of OHSS, and coupled with that, I have suspected Ovarian Torsion, and am also booked in for a fibroid removal in Dec. I know they said the risk was 1 in 100 for OHSS 'at my age' but my husband loves to remind me, that I am 1 in a 100.  
My issue seems to be I was overstimulated by the meds, which has led to 40 follicles and ovaries the size of melons. Very sore, tiring and frustrating to say the least. When they did the SIS, they found a Fibroid and now that must come out first, Dec, then I have to wait 3 months following that before they would attempt to transfer. Freaking out a bit over my age, but they are very reassuring at the SIMS regarding my age. I am very worried when I see the success rates at 40, and wonder am I strong enough to go through a few cycles.
I feel quite isolated in this as people love to tell you how easy it was for them to conceive. My poor husband has had a lovely trial run of what he will have to put up when I go through the menopause, with the sniff 3 times a day.

Would love to hear any advice from you on the board. I was also wondering if anyone has tried acupuncture.


----------



## Macka

Hi Jecca, so sorry to hear to are having such a hard time lately.  I’ve seen OHSS come up on FF before, it sounds scary and painful. The wait must be hard to take after having built yourself up for everything to be happening this month. I had a problem with scarring in my uterus and which had to be surgically removed. I had the same three month wait before we could even think of trying.  I found time went slow because I kept worrying that at the end of the 3 months, the problem would still be there.  It wasn’t, thank god.  Hopefully you will be really busy and the time will fly.

Sorry I seem to always have questions! Are they going to remove the fibroid in Simms or are they using a different hospital?  How many embies did they freeze?  Will they take them to blast before putting them back in?  How many will they put back in?  The odds might be a bit against you  for one go, but I would assume you would have a very good chance if you have a good few embies frozen.  

You mentioned acupuncture, I can highly recommend Caoimhe McGlinchey in Rathcoole.  She is very well qualified, and has specialised in fertility.  She is great to talk and is very up to speed with what ttc naturally, IVF and DE.  You’ll find her contact details if you google acupuncture and her name.  I really do feel that acupuncture done correctly does help.  

Re being 40 and ttc, some days I am negative about it, but lately I am feeling very positive about it.  I think because you’ve just gone through so much recently, you’re probably thinking and worrying about your age a lot more than you should.  I really recommend the acupuncture.  It’s very relaxing, and I think it helped me physically and mentally. 

Rubybelle, Gilly and Rolo hope you are all keeping well.  

Take care

Macka


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry i haven''t been on in a while. 

Welcome Jecca, god thats terrible that you were over stimulated and then they couldn't do anything as a result. But think positive.Just think its one more hurdle to jump then you'll be back on track. 

Rubybelle sorry that the stimming didn't go well. Jan isn't that far away if you decide to do it again. I guess just find out as much you can about that flare protocol and decide what you want to do. What is the flare protocol? Is it much different than what you did before. I'm sure you'll be fine to have another go - it will be a new year and a new start.. and hopefully loads of BFP's!!

Rolo hope all is well with you?

Macka, did you hear anything back from the clinics abroad? 

Gilly

We 'm dying to get started.


----------



## Jecca

Some answers to your questions...
Fibroid will be removed in Mount Carmel (got a wait list date). I had a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy in the Coombe April 08 followed by a major laparotomy in May 08, and have a fantastic gynae who works in both hospitals. Just came from SIMS yesterday and they suggested that I take it very easy this week so I am off work, due to Torsion risk. Watching daytime TV  They have decided now to wait for the next IVF cycle until next March and go for fresh egg transfer. We have not decided on one or two to transfer. I really want to talk to my gynae about that. I would dearly love twins but not sure my anatomy issues would ensure a full term pregnancy. Does anyone know if you have an ET and you do not get a positive result early on, how long you would have to wait before trying again.

I wish you all the best of luck, and I must say it does ease the burdon having someone else going through the similar challenges.


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Jecca, I think you only have to wait 1 month (a period) then you can try again after an unsuccessful ET. I'm in the same boat regarding 1 or 2 egg transfer. The doc wants to bring 1 to blastocyst stage and transfer that. I'm hoping he's saying that coz he thinks we have a good chance. In some ways I'd like twins too but twins are in my family so what would I do if 1 egg split after transfer then I could end up with triplets!! yikes. And doc says multiple pregnancies are high risk so maybe don't want to go down that road.


----------



## Jecca

I should correct that, they did say they would bring to Blastocyst stage. I think we will probably opt for one. A better chance for the baby and for me. I had pre-eclampsia with my son and it was rather scary in the end. He is very healthy now, but was very poorly when born. If you were to look at him now you would not know we were so lucky to have him so healthy.
I just want to wish the next 3 months away so I can get going again. My appetite since I have gone on these drugs is incredible. I am craving food all the time. Have been cautioned not to do any vigorous excercise due to the Torsion risk. I was hoping these 3 months would give me time to lose 2 stone, as I am really motivated.

I never thought of the chances of transferring 2 eggs and one splitting. My grandmother (mom's side) conceived 2 sets of twins, 1 set miscarried, and second set were born, but I think the boy died soon after but I don;t have much details on it.
When you say there are twins in your family are they 'identical' or 'fraternal' ? As you are only 28 I think I would probably freeze the eggs or blasts and put one and then maybe in a few years, try again and put another in. With your young age on your side you have so many options.


----------



## someday

im a southerner  but living in england now. ive just been referred for iui treatment. with all you guys going abroad - can you not get the treatment in ireland? i am a bit behind with things in ireland as ive been away a while.


----------



## Jecca

I signed up to Clane and SIMS originally and wanted to see which appointment would come up first. I waited about 2-3 months for SIMs and 5 months for Clane. So my guess is that the expense in Ireland, and the wait list doesn't help. I see from other posts that the treatment abroad is a little less expensive and have great success rates.


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Jecca, about the twins..my grandmother on my mothers side had them but 1 died at birth.Not sure if they were identical. I'd say the risk of an egg splitting is very low. Are the drugs your on for the fibroids? 

Someday: I went with the HARI took 6 months to get appointment but all investigations were done in 3 weeks. Hopefully we won't be waiting to long to get started. I'm hoping mid-late Jan, but am allowing up to March just incase.

Macka, rubybelle hope you gals are ok

Gilly


----------



## Macka

Hi everyone.  

We just heard back from Reprofit in the Czech Rep. The cost for ivf there is:
Ivf 2,600 includes meds 
icsi 350
exctended cultivation (which I assume includes bringing to blastocyst) 250

Its cheaper than anywhere in Ireland, but if you add in the cost for flights and accommodation and the hassle of going over, I don’t think it would be worth it for us.  

I think we are going to do one round of ivf here in Ireland, and if that does not work, then go abroad for DE.  Can anyone offer advice on choosing an Irish clinic?  I hear that Sims and the Hari unit are both excellent, but I am worried that Sims would be much more expensive than anywhere else,  and that the Hari unit we would leave us waiting months (as you were Gilly) for our first appointment.

I’ve seen there is a place in Galway, simply Galway Fertilty Unit and i’ve emailed them re current prices and waiting list.  Also has anyone heard anything about the Merrion Fertility Clinic attached to Hollis Street? 

Jecca was surprised it was 5 months for Clane.  They were another one I was hoping would be less well known and might have a shorter waiting list.  You said you were on the waiting list for both at the same time?  Does that mean your doc had to write you a referral for each?  

Gilly, good to hear that Hari got all the tests they needed quickly, and hope that things move quickly and that you get started sooner rather later.  Jecca, hope you are resting up and enjoying that daytime telly.  Rubybelle, hope you are getting on ok.  

Lots of babydust for us all!

Macka


----------



## Jecca

I didn't realise there was such a difference with costs going abroad. I suppose you have to weigh it all up. The inconvenience of going abroad, but then the realisation that it may take some time and some repeat cycles. Do you know if you can claim for tax relief if you go abroad?

Macka - I contacted SIMS and Clane in May and had my first appointment with SIMS end of July and with Slane was scheduled for October. I suppose these consultants probably take a summer holidays and it slows down waiting times. My consultant wrote has his secretary give me several copies for each clinic which was nice of them as he knew I was anxious to get going on it. 

With regards to clinics, I only know people that have attended the Hari, Merrion, SIMS, and Cork. A few of my friends went to the Boyle Clinic in Galway also, but this seems to be a non invasive natural method.
I have heard great things about the Merrion too. For me though the convenience of having SIMs just 15mins from work is proving to be a real winner. I think when I looked at the prices for Slane and for SIMs I did not see any real difference. The one thing I was able to do was to have my bloods taken at day 3 and day 21 for hormones, and bring with me. This saved me a packet as it only cost 20 euro at my GP and they look for a lot more at these clinics. 

GilliVanilli - Depending on the age of your grandmother when she had those twins they may have been fraternal and form 2 eggs. Would your consultant be able to give you an estimation as to the chances of splitting. 
The once daily injection drugs I am on are called orangutran,(I think) it is not for the Fibroid. I have to have that taken out. I meet with the Gynae consultant week before operation so will ask him to have a good look around if possible, and check my ovaries.

Hope all of your are enjoying the lovely break in the weather and bracing yourselves for a cold winter. Santa is only around the corner.


----------



## Macka

Jecca - Not sure if you can claim the tax if you’re abroad. Thanks so much for all your info re the different clinics.  I really appreciate it.  That’s great to know that your consultant gave you several copies of referrals.  If I know it can be done, it will help me on the day when I’m seeing my doctor to at least ask, and know I’m asking for something reasonable.  I usually totally wimp out in the doctors’ office and never get the information I want.

Gilli & Jecca – re twins, I would not worry about twins being in the family.  My mum is a twin, and lots of twins on the hubby’s side. Twins is generally just a fluke.  Occasionally there is an inherited trait called hyper-ovulation, where you produce more than one egg per cycle, and produce fraternal twins.  This is irrelevant if you’re doing ivf, because the number of embryos placed in the uterus is predetermined. Eggs splitting is how you get identical twins, and not common at all.  There is no evidence that having identical twins is inherited. 

If you really don’t want twins or don’t think your body could cope, then one blastocyst is the way to go.  But, obviously if you put less embies in, then your odds of achieving pregnancy go down. I think it depends on the clinic and the individual.  Age usually comes into it as well.  They should be able to give you their stats of achieving pregnancy with one, versus two embryos. Having twins is a riskier pregnancy.  Not to mention, this is all pie in the sky at the moment, because we're all just hoping we get to the point where we have enough good embies to decide, will we go with one or two!  

I need to head to bed.  Its nearly witching hour.  

Take care

Macka


----------



## Jecca

With that when the time comes, I am going to go for one Blast. Had a look at some stuff on the 'ask the nurse' and the multiple pregnancy forums.
When you ask for the referral letter and if they say they will only give one. Ask them to leave the address on the top blank, and perhaps they can just say to: Fertility Clinic, you can always make copies of it and send them off to each place. I did not send in a letter to SIMS, I called them and I think they sent me the survey / questionnaire to complete, and I did that and sent it back. I think I sent them the referral letter at a later stage but I may be wrong.


----------



## rubybelle

Hi everyone,
Welcome to the thread to all. Glad to see it has taken off. Jecca, have checked out tax relief for going abroad and yes can be claimed back. Was also told to put in expenses like hotel / flights,etc, that may not get back put to put in anyway. Although the down side of this is that in after christmas the threshold will be reduced to 20% ( unless Harney gets her act together and does something about it).
Macka, only have the experience of Hari, lovely nurses, will do their very best. I think their waiting time for app is about 6 weeks, and i started my ivf about 3 weeks after 1st appointment, so very quick. Saying that i had all my tests done prior to this (lapro, etc)The thing that i kept in mind when approaching clinic is that Hari are non-profit compared to some others. They all seem to have their negatives and plus's. Sims are known to be more agressive with certain treatments. Could you not make appointment with a couple of them to see what their plan would be? Gilly, gud luck with your treatment, it won't be too long away.
Well, looks like we are going to go down the egg donor route. Flare protocol, they basically try to stimulate at the 'eggs' immature level, so that would be day 2/3 of a cycle. It is not as long as the long protocol (4 weeks)i was on the last time, but meds are higher again. I can't seem to get any stats in the success of 'flare protocol' alone, they don't seem to break the sucess's down for each of the protocol.
Have emailed a couple of overseas clinics, Sims do ed, €12,500 - Can take up to 1 year and their donors are from Czech. So, with reprofit it is under €4000. Spain works out at €6000 upwards. We think we are going to book with one of the spanish ones first and as reprofit have 9 months waiting will book with them as well for October and hopefully will have to cancel because it will already have worked out in Spain. Still going into Hari, beginning of Jan for review but don't think it will change my mind. I think in my head i was always afraid as i approached 40 was the quality of my eggs and chance of abnormalites.
Pumkin seeds, about a quarter of a cup a day, high protein. Good for both your partner and you. I just throw my on yogurt or into porridge with sultannas.
Fari play to you jecca, its good to have it in your head to get healthy before hand. Going to keep up the 'healthy' mode i was while doing treatment. 

Take care
xx


----------



## Rolo

Hi Ladies,
  Hope everyone is doing just fine. I wrote a big message the other day only to discover that I must not have sent it. Ah well!
That's not all......... I started on 'd tablets' the 1st day of my period in November (brought back from Barcelona). After about 5 days my DH happened to look at the box only to discover that they should have been taken vaginally. I had been taking them orally!!! Not only that, I was on the wrong tablets, I had been taking the progestrone tablets ( intended to bring on the menopause) no wonder I was on fire day and night! I quickly phoned Barcelona to be told STOP immedately. 
Girls, believe it or not, I am an intelligent woman!  So I am back on the waiting game again, waiting for my next period. 
Thanks for all the great advice re tax etc. Being the tight Kerry person, I phoned Barcelona to see if I could 'pay now implant later' so that we could avail of the 40% tax benefit. I'd say they would let you pay now for treatment in 10 years time!!! 
Hope everyone is in a good place. Don't spend too long on this site, reading too much could actually depress you.
Time for G&T and Ryan Tub.
Rolo


----------



## Macka

Hi hope everyone is doing well.  Rubybelle, its great to hear that the Hari has a short waiting list at the minute.  I think it will be my first choice, if I can get an appointment soon enough.  I’ve made an appointment with my GP to get a letter for referral.  I will ask her to do what Jecca recommended, and get them to leave the address on the top blank so I can send it to a few different clinics. 

Rubybelle, I totally understand going down the doner egg route.  I know some people see it as a last resort, or something that they would not want to do, but I just see it as probably the quickest route to get a baby, and at the end of the day, that’s all I want.  Saying that, I think we are going to do what you did, and give IVF at Hari a go, and see how I do. I recently got an email from Reprofit and there current waiting list donor eggs is 10 to 12 months. My understanding from the email, is that to get on the waiting list you simply need to fill out there questionnaire and send it back.  I think you might be able to get an appointment there sooner if you get also get them to put you on the waiting list for a cancellation, but that means having very little notice of your travel dates.  

Rolo, so sorry about what happened to your meds.  They sound pretty confusing anyway.  When I was reading your post first, I got such a shock.  Can I say it was funny, or is that really bad?  I know having to wait till your next AF isn’t funny, but the whole mix up makes a great story.  

Hope time flies along for everyone, and we all get going on to the next stage. 

Take care

Macka


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Ladies, have been busy lately - havn't had time to come on to the internet to chat.

Oh Rolo, thats terrible what happened... the worst part is having to wait another month - but at least you are closer to be on the way to motherhood.
Ruby - its great that you have that route to go down.. best of luck - Jan isn't far away now - it's already December! whoo hoo

I have 2 appointments over the next 2 days - to do with my heart. HARI asked me to get my heart murmur checked out so had to make an app to see cardiologist. HARI won't go ahead with the IVF unless the cardio guy gives thumbs up. Did you know your heart works 50% more when your pregnant!
I'm sure I'll be fine coz I never had any problems with it before. Just getting an ecg and an echo done. Have only been waiting a month for a app - would have had to wait 9 mths only for I sent in a fax explaining why I need an apoointment quick - so as not to delay the IVF. The consultants secretary was very nice and understanding and she got me in as quick as she could.

Must dash .. talk to you soon..


----------



## Jecca

Hi all, I have been offline for a while. I hope you are all doing well. 
Macka did you manage to get referal  letters for a few clinics? 
GillyVanilly - did you have your cardio appointment? I hope all goes well.
Rolo, did you go ahead and pay in advance? I was going to do this also 
I had an operation last week to remove a Fibroid, but it turned out that there was no Fibroid after all. My Gynae did say my womb was in good shape, and to go for it !! So my husband is very excited. We are booked for a March IVF cycle, but in the meantime we will TTC.
Just wanted to mention about accupuncture, I will create a new topic on it. I had it last week and found it very positive indeed, I am very chilled out since and she is highly regarded in the Fertility Circles. Would this be something that you would consider?


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Jecca, Glad to hear from you. Great news that you didn't have a fibroid! My cardio appointments went well as they discovered my heart murmur was gone! So happy days! DH and I have our 1st appointment with the counsellors and docs to start the IVF on 28th Jan, so after that just have to wait for AF before we get started which should be the 2nd wk in Feb! Ohh so exciting! 

Acupuncture sounds great! I am planning on doing acupuncture myself in Jan in the run up the cycle and during it. DH is also going to get it done.Where did you go Jecca? I would love one that is reccomended.


----------



## Jecca

Hi GillyVanilli
You must have been relieved with your heart ! 
When you say you have to wait for AF, what is that? you are starting end of January so are you having egg collection early Feb?
I went to Karen Costin, she works from Ranelagh office and also from her home in Delgany. Here is her website http://www.karencostin.com/
We are starting the drugs sometime in March, when are you expecting egg collection?


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Jecca,
Yeah I'm delighted that my heart is ok thank god.
Af means Aunt Flo (my period)  I think once we have the first appointment at the end of jan we just have to wait for my period to have the first scan and away we go with the drugs. I expect that to come in the middle of Feb so egg collection & Egg transfer should be middle of March hopefully!
Thanks for the info on accupuncture!


----------



## Jecca

ah now I see ! We will have our egg collection around the same time then. I think you said you are attending the Hari. I am at SIMS. I think I am 19 March or there abouts. Just have to exercise and try and lose 2 stone in 12 weeks ! hard to do but it must be done to give my body any chance. Let me know how you get on with the accupuncture


----------



## GillyVanilly

cool! 
good luck with the weight loss. If u need any help/advice i once lost 2 stone doing weight watchers. U just have to be really motivated & dedicated and the good thing with WW is you can eat nice things aswell. For the last year or so i've been counting calories which is a good method too.. gives results!


----------



## nina40

Hello girls...I just thought I'd butt in on your chats if thats ok...I am 41 , no AF since Jan 06, diagnosed POF from my consultant in Derry though I'm a ROI girl, and I've made the initial app for Reprofit for DE in Nov this year! I'm wondering how you all have found your diagnoses, I attended Hari years ago and they sent me to my consultant in Derry, think because it was nearer..I've only had initial bloods done, I've read loads on this site about AMH testing and DHEA Treatment and I'd never heard of them before and no body has ever mentioned them to me, My doc has perscribed HRT for me which I've never started as I still smoke and I'm determined to give them up this month, also I have absolutely no symptoms of the menopause, Thank God! and I'm thin with no weight issue apart from the usual half a stone from Xmas! Maybe if any of you girls have any opinions you could let me join in with you! I think this site is good but its difficult to meet any other girls from ROI with similiar issues....Thanks a mill....Nina x


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Nina, welcome to the chat!  Good luck to you to on your path to motherhood 
Silly question but whats POF? I'm sure there are loads of people in the same boat as you that can chat and give advice about it. 
GillyV


----------



## nina40

Hi Gilly...POF is premature ovarian failure which means I cant have Ivf or any other treatment like injections etc..as I've a low egg reserve..no warning, no idea I had it but thats life I suppose! I just dont have periods and some people get menopausal symptoms but luckily that hasn't happened to me! Thanks for letting me join your chats maybe some other strange Irish person with the same as me will join in too! x


----------



## rubybelle

Hi eveyone,
Sorry I haven't been on for a good while. Decided to take a bit of a break from it all and start enjoying my dh and dd a bit more, and have to say, had a really good Christmas. So, bit late but Happy New Year to all and wishing us lots of BFP's along with it. Nina40, have you tried the DHEA yet? Would do no harm taking it between now and your app in Nov. I started taking it just after my failed ivf (you never know). I also have an app booked with Reprofit in October but am attending IM in Barcelona on the 30th of this month. Did reprofit as my back up, but hopefully I won't need it. Like you, I was a smoker, how many are you on a day? They are really hard to give up and I did have one or two over Christmas but didn't want to get hooked again so didn't keep it up. 

Gilly and Jecca, won't be too long now. I'm hoping that I won't be too far behind you both. Macka and Rolo, hope ou both are keeping well.
xx


----------



## nina40

Hi girls and greetings to Rubybelle, such a lovely name! I looked into IM and it was so dear that I just couldn't afford it..We have a place in Alicante and I spend alot of time there during the hols, I'm a teacher, and have thought about ivi there but haven't done anything about it as yet..Reprofit is ten months away and that makes me feel like I can forget about it for a while! I smoke between 10-20 every day, disgusting isn't it? and really need to try to give up, I've only read a little about DHEA this weekend, I'd never heard of it before! and I might go see my GP and see what he thinks about taking it, as you say it might do no harm,hope all the rest of you girls are well, it'll take me a while to get to know you and your stories..Thanks again for the support ..Nina x


----------



## Jecca

Hi everyone, sorry I disappeared from this board for a little while. It is great to see some more people joining. Nina - you asked how we were diagnosed with fertility issues? I conceived my son naturally, born in May 05 but by a messy CSection and my problems came from then. I had a very bad infection that was not managed by the hospital even though I kept telling them it would cause fertility issues down the line. Went to a private gynae consultant, she said it would 'sort itself out' and I disagreed. So 12 months ago, I went to a new GP as we had moved in teh summer and asked him to refer me to another consultant. He did a laparoscopy / hysteroscopy in april 08, and said I was a complete mess with adhesions, basically my ovaries, womb, and intestines were stuck to my stomach wall. He said it was questionable if he could sort it out. I asked what caused it and he said he was 99% sure that it was my infection following CSection. How annoying !!
So he did a major laparotomy in May 08, I was off work for 9 weeks. He said it was quite successful. Went to SIMS clinic and when they did an SIS, they spotted a fibroid, so they would not transfer eggs until I had it removed, and would then have to wait 3 months. In the meantime we decided to go ahead and harvest eggs. I overstimulated, and ended up with OHSS and a risk of ovary torsion (ouch), and this means a 3 month wait. So the plan is for EC end of March 09.


----------



## Jecca

anyone attending SIMS on this thread?


----------



## rubybelle

Hi all,
Sorry Jecca, I was with Hari. Have heard no end of good things about Sims though. It won't be too long for you now, March will fly in. Will you have to start on the pill beforehand?
Nina, they are so hard to give up and I would do it sooner rather than later. It took months for me to get over the side effects of withdrawal. Best of luck with it all. I got most of my info on Dhea from the net. They don't have it in Ireland yet but I got mine form a uk company. Give me a pm if you want the contact details. I asked could i take it while on ivf treatment and was told to leave it so if you are going to start before Nov ask you clinic.
Not much news here. Trying to get into 'HEALTHY' mode. All the Christmas goodies starting to disappear. 
take care 
xx


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi all,
I'm with Hari.. do they start u on the pill first do you know?


----------



## boboboy

Hi girls,
Sorry to but in but thought I would share my experience.
Like you Nina I was told I had POF - I was having ivf at HARI and told I had POF one day and then the doctor walked of.  I thought nothing of it as she didn;t explain it to me so I presumed everything was OK until I phoned up to see how my treatment was going and I was told that I was all cancelled due to the POF.  I had to go and research it myself so needless to say I never contacted HARI again.  Thats just my experience and since then I know lots of girls who do nothing but rave about it.  Although I think SIMS is the most popular at the moment.

Anyway anyway I am rembling.  I am now a Reprofit girl and I am currently over here and just had FET this morning,  We managed to get PG last August for first time in 11 years with them but sadly I had mis but that did not put me of and here I go again.  Obviously its DE and I am happy with this.  Regarding expense - its not expensive to travel to Czech compared to the other clinics in Spain etc.  Our flights to PRague or Bratislava with Ryanair were on average E80 for both return and we are in a fab hotel in Prague at the moment for E50 per night !!!!  Our frozen cycle cost us E200 and we had now got 2 expanding grade one blasts on board.  We stayed in Brno last time but for a change we are in Prague this time.  Its a mini break and a bit of fertility treatment thrown in for good measure.  If anyone needs any more info about it just ask.  In total for treatment , flights , hotel, spending money and meds I would say E5000 covered everything esaily for the first fresh cycle as we were here for 6 nights and this time we only had to stay 2 nights and it cost us E350 including everything. It was no hasle to come here for treratment and Reprofit even reply to your emails on Christmas Day !!!!!!

I can totally agree with lack of info in all things fertility.  I had to explain to my GP about DE as she hadn't a clue ?  I am also finding that they are badly lacking in the knowledge of the meds and without the internet you would be lost.  

I have not been on the Ireland board in ages as it was always for the clinics up the north so I thought I was not relevent but delighted you have started this thread.

SO hope your all keeping well and that 2009 brings us lots of joy.  Remember girls lots of positive thinking.

BoBo


----------



## nina40

Hi Bobo and all you other girls! I'm soo pleased all is going so well for you in Reprofit, and I'll be torturing your head about it nearer my time! I get so worried and stressed about all the things that could go wrong and the fact that its so far away, but you are giving me hope! I was also at HARI years ago and had the same treatment, I didn't like them at all so sounds like nothing much has changed with them. I 've a close relative that is a top consultant in Dublin and I got him to research the Reprofit clinic for me as he'd done inspections for the EU in public clinics in the Eastern European countries, he does alot of work in Prague as well as in the Rotunda and the Mater private, but he got some colleagues of his to investigate the Reprofit clinic and came highly recommended , thats why I went with it..and rest assured I'll have his head tortured too nearer the time! Take care all you girls, sometimes it feels like we just write away on this site , and it definitely does help, thanks so much for the info on DHEA and I think I'll go talk to my GP about it this week and maybe try to get my head around the **** too! Anyway its great to know there's other ROI girls in similiar situations to me, makes us realise we are not alone....good luck in Czech Republic Bobo and thanks Rubybelle for your advice and support ...Nina x


----------



## AliT

Hello Ladies, I've just joined FF and I am in Dublin.  I've read your posts so far and I just wanted to wish you all well in your procedures.

We've been TTC since Aug06.  Have had one clomid cycle tracked in Rotunda June07 but no follies on 1st scan and due to clinic days and bank holiday weekend I wasn't scanned again that cycle.  Bloods done in Oct07 showed no concerns consultant says I'm ov, just on clomid for extra help.  DH SA is fine.  Had HSG also before clomid to check for blockages, all clear.  Can't temp because I'm a bad really light sleeper and unless legless drunk, sick or first couple of nights at start of cycle I don't sleep with out interuption.  I'm going back on clomid to finish the course he said I should take, so 3 months to try on that and then I guess I'll be going back to him for next options.

Had chest infection shortly after ov around NYE and was at GP, different from normal one I see and he gave me a new script for the 3 months clomid I didn't take (old one out of date) and he asked me have we considered IVF.  I said to him ah sure that'd be last resort surely there's a lot to considerFelt like punching him he was just so blase like 'sure what's the big deal just do it' attitude, typical man!

So I guess I'm really interested in your stories because it might be the route we have to consider sooner rather than later.  I'm 31 (32 in May) and we would like more than 1 child so with finances to consider and wiating lists for treatments etc best to start sooner rather than later.

Here’s hoping and wishing for BFPs for everyone.

Ali XXX


----------



## SisterC

Hi
I am new to this board. Am attending the Rotunda as a public patient. Not sure if it is the HARI but I think it is the infertility clinic which is on Friday mornings. There is about a 3 month wait in between appointments. I think only when first line intervention is not productive they refer you to the HARI. Is that right?

What is SIMS and CLANE?


----------



## SisterC

GillyVanilly said:


> good luck with the weight loss. If u need any help/advice i once lost 2 stone doing weight watchers. U just have to be really motivated & dedicated and the good thing with WW is you can eat nice things aswell. For the last year or so i've been counting calories which is a good method too.. gives results!


I am really annoyed with HARI - they told me to lose weight but not how much, and now I have discovered I have much more to lose than I thought. They are not very specific and if you are a public patient you have to know what is possible and push to get things done. I am with WW again but it will take me the best part of a year to get my BMI down to a level where they will give IUI, and NO ONE TOLD me what to aim for. I just found it out on the net. Dh really needs to be referred to a urologist to check for retrograde ejaculation but I will have to push for that as well as the IUI. I've been on Clomid 9 months now.

Anyone else a public patient of the Rotunda?


----------



## boboboy

Hi everyone,
I went private at Rotunda only because my gp told me there was no public way to get fertility treatment.  Luckily at that stage both myself and DH had good jobs but things are totally different now.

Oh Clomid - don't mention it to me - I was on it for 3 solid years and almost went nuts - me and clmid did not get on at all so I get a shiver down my spine when I see the word !!!!  Luckily I eventually got changed to Puregon which was great !!!!!  A lot more expensive but with the drug repayment scheme it is OK. I think a lot of doctors put you on clomid because it is so cheap and do not consider that it is not suiting you.

SIMS and CLane are two other clinics that will do fertility treatment for you.  Again these clinics are private. 

BoBo


----------



## SisterC

Hi
Does anyone know if the VHI covers any fertility treatments?
C


----------



## rubybelle

Hi everybody,
Gilly it depends which protocol they have you on. We were on the long protocol which just meant straight into down reg. 
Sister c, yes you can have a bit of a wait if you are going public, up to one year before first appointment. If ivf / icsi is needed they transfer you over to the private Hari unit.With Rotunda, unless you have a medical card, full treatment costs are invloved. I don't know how much it is for medical card holders. In regards to the weight, they did'nt weigh me once at any of my appoinments but saying that its good to get healthy before you start. 
None of the health insurance companys give anything toward ivf / icsi. If you had to go for a laproscopy or similar thats covered. You can claim back, its down to 20% from the 1st Jan under your health benefit relief.
Ali, don't know what advice I would give you! I think when you've been ttc for as long as you, you just want that bfp. Saying that you are still quite young. I think if i were you, i would give it another year before going for any treatment and in the meantime start a saving fund that will help towards treatment costs. Hopefully, you will not have to go down that route. 
Hope everyone else ok?
xx


----------



## AliT

Thanks Rubybelle, yeah I don't want to give up/in to the more intrusive treatments yet.  I do have a bit more time to keep trying.  Anyway AF arrived yesterday evening so it's back on the clomid with tracking and I think I might try the SMEP.  Had a heart to heart with DH at the weekend and we've vowed to give it our all over the next few months before thinking about going back to see consultant and getting his thoughts on other options etc.

Ali XXX


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Ladies,

Ali - best of luck in the coming months with TTC 

SisterC - VHI covers the investigative part of the IVF process but not the actual treatment itself. It also covers acupuncture which is handy. I didn't claim the investigative part of the IVF for last year off my VHI as it worked out better claiming it from the govt(41%). If I claimed from VHI I would have to minus that off what I was claiming from the govt. 
About the weight issue; Hari are really strict on that. First thing they did with me was weigh me and do my BMI.

Rubybelle - I am delighted to hear that it's 'full steam ahead' with down reg on the long protocol. I've seen alot of posts where people are put on the pill for a weeks and I really didn't want things delayed any further. The waiting is killing me (just 1 wk 2 days til our interview with hari, hoping to start d/r at next period which should be around the 6th Feb!! ..ooohh so exciting!!)

Bobo - doing ivf abroad seems to work out great..definitely is something to consider and you get a city break at the same time. How bad!

So that's all from me at the mo..hope everyone is keeping well and staying positive! I know I am 
Take care
GillVanill


----------



## AliT

Rant alert 

Rang Rotunda there to book for tracking and they stopped doing it in Nov she said.  Rang consultant and he won't be there til tomorrow so I've to wait for him to call me back.  If I'd known that I wouldn't have been tracked now I would have just taken the clomid back during the summer and not gone for the tracking anyway, it was the taking time off work mostly that put me off taking it back then.

Sorry, feel better now.

Bobo - what's the puregon like?  Did you ask for something different or did they just change it themselves.  3 years is along time on clomid, was it working at all?

Ali XXX


----------



## boboboy

Ali,
You take the Puregon on day 3 of cycle and that its .
I had terrible side effects with the clomid from mood swings, putting on weight, hair falling out , acne you name it I got it all.
I changed to Dr. B in Galway clinic to do Napro and he changed me to the Puregon , I did folly tracking with both to see if there was a difference and no difference at all except that  no side effects with the Puregon.  
Rotunda only did tracking for 2 cycles and even though I complained non stop about the  side effects they told me there was nothing else I could take.  Later I was told you should only be on clomid for max 6 months and they kept me on it for 3 years !!!!
I was young , I had no internet to look anything up and took the doctors word for granted but now I am a lot older and wiser and make sure I know all the facts .  You learn by your mistakes !!!

BoBo


----------



## SisterC

Thanks for that Gilly

I will get on to the VHI in the morning!! What is d/r?
SisterC


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi, d/r is down regulating which is starting the nasal spray (1st step if ivf process)


----------



## AliT

I hope everyone is doing well and progressing through their various treatments at a steady pace.  I'm still trying to catch up and get to 'know' everyone so forgive for not doing personals.  The clomid thread moves so fast I can't keep up there either.

Just a quick update from me regarding Rotunda.  Spoke to consultant and he recommeded a lady to do th tacking for me costs about €300 for one cycle.  So I am going to call her and hopefully arrange it if next cycle comes along. I'm only gong to do the one month as consultant said that month to month on the same dosage of clomid ther shouldn't be much of a difference so to track one and then just follow on with other 2 months.  If after that nothings stirring then to go and he'll talk me through IUI as an option.

Off to see NKOTB tonight - can't wait  

Ali XXX


----------



## rubybelle

Hi everyone,
Ali, how was the concert? Glad that you got things sorted, at least you can start working on dates for starting cycle again. Just keep a positive frame of mind, i think that helps a lot.
Gilly, know how you feel. Its like mark each day of the calender time. You wont feel it. They bring you in for a pre period scan about 5 days before af is due so you don't feel a wait at all after appoinment, they might even do it the day of appointment.
Well, still waiting for next week. Got my file from Hari yesterday. Don't know when I will be starting the pill, depends on af. She has a tendency to either come a bit early or very late. Am due on the 2nd of Feb and my app with IM is the 30th. So, am hoping she won't arrive beforehand. Its the first weekend DH and I have had on our own in a while. So, me, dh, nice hotel and 'af' does not make a great weekend. Will keep fingers crossed she comes on the 2nd and I will be able to start pill.
Hope everyone else is doing well.
xx


----------



## boboboy

Hi girls,
Just to let you know my news - its a BFP from me .
I was very bold and tested early - officially to test this Sunday but started testing last Monday and it was very very very faint then but getting stronger since - thank God for cheap internet tests.
2ww was easy this time but now its the hard part for me.
Getting strong AF type pains ewvery now and then so pray to GOd the little embies stay with us.

BoBo


----------



## GillyVanilly

Wow! Congratulations bobo!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## AliT

Just had time for a quick look this evening.

Wow congratulations Bobo  you must be  

 for more good news for people on this board.

Ali XXX


----------



## nina40

congrats Bobo! Will say a prayer for you....keep well....Haven't time to type girlies..Hope evry one is well...Nina x


----------



## Jecca

congratulations Bobo, we will all be sending best wishes to the little life inside you. Spring in the air (and wind, and snow) and hope it all goes smoothly for you


----------



## boboboy

Thanks for all the good wishes girls !!!!
Will have bloods done on Thursday - my only day of next week and will fill you in on the results.
I am going to the Beacon - anyone been there - its just lovely and you feel looked after.

BoBo


----------



## Jecca

One of my colleagues (male) in work was there for a series of tests and raved about the place. Best of luck.
Which clinic are you attending? I am attending the SIMS


----------



## boboboy

HI Jecca,
I went abroad for DE to Reprofit in Czech Republic.
It was excellent - much better than any clinic I have been to here.
Oh and less than half the price - DE at SIMS is E11,000 but in Reprofit its E4000 - massive difference !!!!

Anyone else progressing with treatments 

Bobo


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi girls, DH and I had our interview yest at HARI. Very disappointed as we thought we would be starting next week but now not starting ICSI until April!   We could have started next week if we were going for a day 3 single embryo transfer but we were recommended to go with Blastocyst day 5 transfer which increases chances by 30% more than SET! So I guess we don't mind the wait. There is a waiting list for blastocyst transfers because it's new to them and machine wise and culturing wise it takes longer.
So 3 months to kill for me and DH, we are happy though that we have a date of our pre-period scan for April so we'll be definitely starting then


----------



## boboboy

Hi Gilly,
I know you have a bit more of a wait but I definatle believe in blasts rather than 3 day transfer.  I did loads of research on it before we made up our mind to do blast and I am glad I did.

I just think that if they make it to blast they are stronger and you will know you have put back the best and strongest embies.  You feel like you really have given it your all.

The time will fly by so use the time to eat well and get in the best shape you can.

BoBo


----------



## Lesley007

Hi all I am up in Donegal and age 41, been attending Napro in Galway for over two years, miscarriage at 5 wks last Spring, hoping to organise ivf in Crete this easter if poss. Anyone similar?


----------



## boboboy

Hi Lesley,
I also did Napro but I think I was way beyond help at that stage !!!!
So your of to Crete for treatment !!!!  The time will fly by and you also get a nice break away too.

BoBo


----------



## rubybelle

Boboboy, biggest congratulations!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months. 
Sorry, internet problems so have'nt been on for a while. 
Gilly, I agree, take the time to get into being healthy. You won't see it flying in.  I had my app with IM last week. Very impressed. Due to start pill in next cycle which is around the 24th of Feb and then just wait for donor. Should be back over around early to mid march for ET.
How is everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## Jecca

thrilled to hear your news booboy...fingers crossed for you


----------



## nina40

Hi girls... just checking in to say great news! hope all goes well...I'd love to be heading to Spain for DE but absolutely no cash so I'm going to wait til Nov for the Czech Republic...Hope all is well with every one else and welcome LesleyW I'm not too far away from you, nice to know there's other people close by that are struggling too..Take care all ...Nina


----------



## Lillyan

Hi all,
I'm new to this and am based in Dublin - hope you don't mind me joining in. Just want to wish you all the very best of luck with your journeys to motherhood.... 

My story is that I'm single, have just turned 37, have severe endometriosis and have decided to go it alone with donor sperm. I battled and battled with pursuing motherhood in this way and am still struggling with the issues but decided to proceed because I felt that I couldn't wait any longer. I had surgery to remove a large endometrioma in June 08 and my surgeon in the Coombe told me "not to hang about" if I wanted to have children. So after much research, thinking and worrying I finally went ahead and had my first appt in Clane in Jan. I had my day 3 bloods done last week and my FSH came back at 17.6. I just couldn't believe it. There just seems to be one thing after another. They've said that I have to have it retested next month and will reassess my suitability then but they'd prefer it to be below 12. Do you know if this means they won't treat me? do you girls know of anyone who's had high FSH and responded to treatment? I've read some things about DHEA - just wondering if anyone has had a high FSH or tried DHEA to lower it? 

Thanks
Starryeyes


----------



## andy140706

hi there,
A fellow southener here, i finished my first cycle of IVF in October with a positive result.  Im not pessamistic by nature but couldnt help think that it was too good to true.  after a long history of endometriosis, it seemed too good to be true. It was unfortunately my 7 week early scan showed that there was nothing but an empty sac.  I went home and after over a week I begged for a d+ C.

We are broken hearted and frightened to start treatment again. Any advise appreciated.
A


----------



## rubybelle

Hi starryeyes, can just tell you my experience of high fsh. I was told when I was, 36 that I was going into early menopause (11.5). It has stayed the same for the last 3 years. I know that with the clinic I went to that they prefer under 12. I know S**s may do a little higher. It can fluctuate some months (stress, etc) so wait until you have it repeated before taking it as gold.
I did go through ivf but decided to go for egg donation after really poor response. Felt that the success rates of this compared to another high dose of meds was too much. Don't panic yet, it could go down.  I did get DHEA from England as its not available in Ireland. Send me a pm if you need details. I didn't take it as was advised not to while doing ivf. There is lots of evidence to support the fact that it reduces fsh. Wishing you well, I think your amazing doing this on your own because it can be so hard at times, have you got someone to support you through this, like a really close friend?
Andy, I am so sorry, you must have been gutted. Its a tough one. I think your the only one that will know whether to start again or not. For me, I put my 'having' to keep going, down to my age (40) this year. I think if I was 5 years younger I would have taken a years break after last year. We've been ttc nearly 5 yrs now and it can take its toll. Have you gone back for your review yet? What does your dh think?
Hi Nina, you won't believe how quickly it will come around. Don't know were last year went to.
Boboboy, how are you doing?
Lesley, welcome to the thread. Don't know anything about crete but best of luck.
Gilly, Macka and Rolo, hope you are all well.
Well, I'm just waiting on af to arrive to start the pill and then it is just a matter of waiting for the call to say they have a donor. PG, will be over in Im for transfer next month/ early April at some stage.
xx


----------



## RainbowBright

Hi StarryEyes - sorry to hear about your blood results? Who are you attending in the Coombe? Hope you don't think I am being nosey - it's just that I attended there between 2005 - 2007. I have gone elsewhere since as I was not happy with my consultant - even though he was seen in the business as being one of the best.


----------



## AliT

Hi I joined in Jan but haven't been on in quite a while due to one thing and another.  

Starryeyes - wow good luck to you and I hope you get your hearts desire.  Fair play to you for going for what you want and I hope you have support from your family & friends on your journey.

Andy - so sorry to hear of your loss, take care.

Rubybelle - fingers crossed it's sooner rather than later, good luck for your treatment.

Lesley - Good luck with ivf in Crete, sorry for your earlier loss. Might look into Napro myself later this year if no BFP by June.

Everyone else hope things are progressing and everyone feeling positive  

Quick update on me - found someone to do the follicle tracking privately but no money at the moment so decided to plough on and take clomid this cycle and then if no positive result this cycle to get the tracking on the next cycle.  Have one more clomid to take tomorrow this cycle and am finding it very emotional, could cry at the drop of a hat.  Have started temping but not great as I am a bad sleeper but trying to do something proactive and helpful to confirm ovulation.  We are trying since Aug06 so really loosing patience with my uncooperative womb  

Take care
Ali XXX


----------



## boboboy

Hi everyone,
You all seem to be well on the way with your treatments or at least know which way you want to go.

I am sick as 40 dogs but trying not to complain as I always wanted to be sick with pregnancy - I am fine in morning and it starts about midday and gets worse for the rest of the day. Still cramps every now and then but seemily this "is normal "  Really 

Starryeyes - I have just read a really funny and interesting Book about a single women going it alone with IUI  in Spain - I can send it to you if you PM your address .  I think if your not happy with what your clinic says try another one - I wasted too many years being told there was no hope for me and given no other advice so do your research - on here and on the net and get as much info as possible.  Since going abroad for treatment i have noticed how far the clinics are advanced compared to the clinics here.  Another girl I chat to on the irish site has just had her blood work back from Repromeda and they have found that the Heparin she was taking here was causing her miscarriages !!!!  She never had the bloods done here and its standard over there. 

AliT - hearing you on the clomid front - I hated the stuff and it hated me.  I was on it for 2 years with no follie scanning or bloods or anything but at the time I trusted the clinic that they knew what they were doing. Big mistake.  

Talk to you soon

BoBo


----------



## Macka

Hi Everyone, 

I haven't posted in ages, I didn't realise the thread was still going, and am absolutely thrilled to see it is. Rubybelle hope all goes well in IM next month.  Very exciting, and DE route is very good odds.  Gilly hope you get started soon at Hari.  I am surprised that there is such a wait for blastocyst.  Its not that new to them.  I know someone who had blast transfer there two years ago -with a positive result.  Jecca hope all is going well at Sims. 

Hello to everyone else who has joined the thread since I last posted, many months ago. 

I recently (this morning) had very good news and got a BFP doing DE IVF at Serum in Greece.  Bobo, I'd love to pick your brain for how you went about all the follow up tests after you got your BFP, like the BHCG and progesterone levels, did your GP do them? 

Lots of babydust to everyone      

Love Macka


----------



## Lillyan

Hi all,
Thank you all for such encouraging posts...

Macka, I'm new to this thread but am thrilled to hear about your BFP!....

Boboboy - thanks for your advice. I'm waiting for my next CD3 and will see what their reaction is. Would definitely be interested in the book - could do with a laugh   I'll PM you - thanks. And congratulations on where you're at - hope it's all going well!

Ali - the very best of luck with the clomid.....

Rubybelle - thanks for the advice on DHEA. I'm trying wheatgrass at the moment so we'll see....Good luck while waiting for your donor...

RainbowBright - I'm seeing Hugh O'Connor - who were you seeing? would be interested in hearing about your experience with the Coombe

Andy, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss...It may be too soon, but have you had any thoughts about starting treatment again yet?

Take care all
T


----------



## boboboy

Hi Macka,
Brilliant news on your BFP !!!!

I went to the Beacon clinic for my bloods.  I got the hcg done and the progesterone and I was more concerned about the progesterone as I am very low naturally in it.  I got a great reading in  the end but I am on a lot of progesterone !!!  You just need a letter from your clinic to get the bloods done.  They will send the results to your clinic so you can contact them for them.  Only one bit of advice - you really have to chase them up for the results as there was a bit of mix up over mine and it took a week to get them.  I was going to go to my GP but when I was doing Napro I had to have progesterone checked every month and it took over a month to get the results back so thats why I went to Beacon.

BoBo


----------



## Macka

Hi Everyone,

Boboboy, thanks for info re Beacon for bloods.  My GP rang me today and recommended I just go the Coombe.  I spoke to a midwife on call there, and she reckons will be ok if I go in tomorrow into the emergency area and just sort the paperwork then.  I think I'll go the Coombe first and see how it goes.  Thanks for the heads up re chasing up the results, I would hate to be waiting a week.  I had a tiny spec of blood today, which I know is really common, but I've had two m/c one early and one at 13 weeks, and any spot of bloods panics me.  Really anxious to get my bHCG, and hoping its a decent number.  

StarryEyes, I nearly went to Hugh O'Connor myself.  I've only heard good things about him. I've had problems with my lining as well, not endometriosis though, a syndrome called Ashermans, which touch wood is sorted, at least for the present time.  Good luck with your CD3 bloods, hope the FSH takes a nose dive.    

Talk to you soon.

Macka xxx


----------



## AliT

Hi everyone

Don't seem to be able to find time to log in much since I joined, was lurking for ages before that  

Congratulations Macka wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Boboboy - sounds like you are getting all the symptoms, but that's a good sign.

I have to say never knew before reading here that you could do IVF etc abroad, I think I'd seriously consider going abroad if it came to it.

Am feeling more positive since my last post and   about this cycle.

Take care
Ali XXX


----------



## Macka

Hi Everyone,

Ali, I'm glad you are feeling more positive.  Its hard to keep the a good pma going sometimes.  Just wanted to ask you why you wanted to do follicle tracking? 300 euros sounds like a lot of money. Is it much more effective than just using the ovulation predictor kits and day 21 progesterone? I hope you have good luck with clomid.  

I'm on a sort of a downer, or maybe just worried would be a better description.  Did another POAS this morning and is only getting very slight darker from couple of days ago, so worried this might be a bad sign that my bhcg are not increasing as they should.  Will just have to wait and see.  Won't get blood results for a few days.      

Oh and Boboboy, I meant to say I loved your description that you were 'feeling as sick as 40 dogs',   never heard that one before!  It really paints a picture of how you're feeling.  I think its a good sign that your hormones are doing what they are meant to be doing, but I hope you start feeling better soon.

Macka xxx


----------



## AliT

Hi Macka, consultant recommended the tracking and Rotunda used to do it there but not anymore - budget cuts I suppose.  The Clomid can cause cysts and also it helps time bding.  opks/CBFM if I remember rightly aren't great when you on clomid because the results aren't always accurate from the medication.  And this month none of my opks were positive and before whenever I used them and wasn't on clomid I would always get a positive but my CBFM still gives me the Peaks so that's something and I'm trying temping too.  I'm on clomid to give me a better chance, all my bloods were fine, I OV grand myself we are unexplained infertility    

      that everything is ok and it's just them flipping stinking sticks.

Ali XXX


----------



## boboboy

Ali,
I totally agree with having folly tracking while on clomid, as I said before i was on it for 2 long long years   and for the first 6 months using OPS and when I started the follie tracking they reslised they were totall of.  I thought peak day was around 15 and it turns out it was more like day 22 !!!  Also you can develop cyst like I did which are so pain ful that you really have to be monitored.  Also I read recently that now they only like you to be on clomid for max 6 months - no wonder I was drove mental  

Ali I only found out about treatment abroad this time last year and I was blown away.  Compared to how I was treated at clinics here I have to say that treatment abroad was 100 times better. 

Macka, I think after the initial high of the positive the reality hits - will this last - will everything be Ok   I had a hard time with spotting , terrible cramps ect and still have cramps every now and then that would stop you in your tracks. Seeminly its "normal "  Yea right  

BoBo


----------



## Macka

Hi Everyone,

Boboboy, that's mad that you found out that the OPS were so wrong.  I really depended on them, could never get my act together to do the temperature tracking.  To think I could have just been wasting all that time and money on them   .  

I got my bloods back, and all looks good.  Slow starter, but HCG has now gone from 68 to 185 in just under 48 hours, so I'm feeling much more secure.  Still spotting, but I will just try and accept this as normal and not freak out about it.  

Hope everyone enjoys is the rest of the weekend.  

Macka xxx


----------



## Jecca

Hi Starry Eyes, 
I see you are under Hugh O Connor at the Coombe. I too am seeing him for Gynae. Feel free to email me regarding my thoughts on him, which are all fantastic by the way.


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Gals,
I haven't been on here in ages. I must confess I have purposely avoided it coz I think it makes the time go faster when I am not thinking about the ivf all the time.  
I am starting ICSI in 2 weeks time. Pre-period scan is this day week so am delighted. The time flew by since Jan!
For all of those in HARI be expecting a delay if you are going for Blast.. for us was 3 months! We could have started in Jan with a  normal 1 emb transfer but wanted to wait to do blast.. 50% chance of success! They say(acupuncturist) with acupuncture which I have been doing that could go to 70%!!   

I am soooo happy for you Macka! Congratulations on your BFP - you must be delighted.  I just can't wait until it's me! fingers crossed!  

I won't reply to everyone but I want to wish everyone luck in the current and future treatments. Need to stay positive, otimistic and hope that it all works out in the end no matter how long it takes.
Baby dust to all!

xxx


----------



## Hope29

Hi Girls, Im totally new to these forums and Im on my 8th round of clomid. Was anyone else on so many cycles of clomid? Has anyone attended Patricia Crowley in the Coombe? I find her really good!! When using clomid are clearblue ovulation sticks work? 
Congrats on your BFP Macka.......... cant wait to see my BFP!!!


----------



## Macka

HI All,
I haven't been on this board as it had seemed to have gone very very quite.  I just had a quick peek and saw there had been a couple of posts.  I just wanted to say thanks for the congrats on my BFP. Amazingly, I'm now 14 weeks pg, so all is looking good.  Gilly I hope that the accupuncture has done the trick and you get a good result from the icsi.  Hope, sorry for not reading your message sooner.  I have not been to Patricia Crowley, but if you are happy with her and feel she is doing her best for you, then that is great.  I hope the last round of clomid did the trick.  Hopefully it has, but if it has not, I think 8 rounds of clomid is a lot, and from what I've read your not meant to do more than 6 months.  I think there are alternative to clomid to help you ovulate, I've just gone brain dead and can remember its name.

Good luck to everyone.

Macka xxx


----------



## avoca

Hi Ladies, 
I'm a relative newbie. Congrats to you BFPs and hope all the rest of you are progressing well with your treatments. I have had 2 unsuccessful IVF tx in HARI one long and one flare treatment. Am now looking forward to 1st app in Barcelona with Eugin for DE on 5 June....has anybody any experience of this clinic?

Lets see if we can get this thread going again as I think we all need a bit of support...I am in Meath by the way. Looking forward to hearing from you soon

   [/color]


----------



## Macka

Hi Avoca,
Welcome to the thread, and lets hope it gets going again. There was someone else on this thread who also did two goes at IVF, not sure was it at Hari but I think it was, and same thing, ordinary then flare, but unfortunately it didn't work.  I didn't go to Eugin, but they sound good.  I ended up going to Serum in Greece, and things have gone very well.   For me the odds were so much better with DE than doing ordinary IVF, and we've limited funds, so it was an easy choice to make.  Plus when you do get a positive, because the eggs are younger, there isn't the same amount of worry about m/c or something else going wrong. Also, even though the clinic was not near, they felt very contactable. I could phone or email the consultant in Greece any time and get answers and advice very quickly.  Also FF was very useful for getting advice from people going to the same clinic.

I hope all goes well at Eugin.  Will they be doing tests on your first appointment?  How soon after will get started?  

Best of Luck on june 5th.

Macka xxx


----------



## Macka

Hi Avoca,

Forgot, just thought I'd mention in case you have not totally made you mind up on a clinic, I saw one on the Eugin thread, Vistahermosa Clinic in Alicante  www.urvistahermosa.com
Apparently its 5K all in.  I think Eugin is a couple of grand more than this?  Its tough chosing a clinic.  When we were looking I was looking for one in a location that was easy to get to, had a short waiting list, good success rates, good english, quick response to emails, went to blastocyst, good results from freezing, and cheapest price we could get.  We didn't find any that did all this, no surprise there.  Then its just prioritising, I suppose.  

If you are totally decided, then you can just ignore this!

Best of luck 

Macka


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello everyone,

Only just found this thread.

My name is Dee (Deirdre) and I'm originally from Cork.  I do get back home about 6 times a year and I'm never short of visitors!!!!  I've been living in Ipswich for the last 10 years (married to an Ipswich man) and will be doing my 2nd cycle in July 09.  

It would be lovely to chat to anyone else from 'home'. 

Dee
x


----------



## boboboy

Hi Avoca,
I hope your treatment with Eugin goes well for you.
I have no experience with them but I know a girl who went to them earlier this year and had only good things to say about them.. Unfortunately it did not work for her but thats the rick we all take.

Sometimes we think that DE is the answer and just presume it will work first time for us.  If only this were true !!!!

We also went abroad for treatment and compared to how we were treated here of others that there was no way we would ever have children as my eggs were too bad - and at that she just walked away and I was left there a blubering mess.  I was then asked by the receptionist to stop cying or to move outside.  I never went back.

We only found out about DE over a year ago and it has been a life changing experience finding Reprofit and the fabulous doctors there too.

Good luck with everything.

BoBo


----------



## Macka

Hi Everyone,
Bobo, great to see you on the board again.  I hope you are feeling better.  Last thing I remember you saying was that you were 'as sick as 40 dogs'.  I only remember because I found the expression funny, although I know there is nothing funny about having wrotten morning sickness.  Anyway, hopes it well past and you're feeling yourself again.

Dee, welcome.  Where will you cycling, in Ireland or Ipswitch?  

Best wishes to all

Macka xxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Macka,

I'm doing my treatment in the UK at Bourn Hall in Cambridge, about 1 and 1/4 hours from home.  

The system works a little differently in the UK and we had our 1st go fully funded through the NHS, (National Health System).

On May 1st, there was a big reshuffle of the rules and it was decided that all childless couples in the 'East Anglian' area would now be eligible for 3 FULLY FUNDED cycles through our local PCT (Primary Care Trust - Government)!!!  The only stipulation is that they are only allowed to transfer one embryo, but we are also entitled to up to 4 FETs as well.

It is a bit like an address lottery, because couples living 9 miles in the other direction from us are only eligible for 1 attempt, but I'm not complaining.

We could not believe our luck, so we have 2 more attempts left.  I know that people are always moaning about the government, but we are over the moon with this result.

In total, (if we use all 3 attempts) it will save us in the region of about £18,000.

'Lucky' would be a wrong term as I believe that is is very bad luck that we are in the unenviable position of needed IVF in the first place, but we are defiantly fortunate that this has come through for us.

Hope everyone here realised their dreams this year.

Dee
x


----------



## Macka

Hi Dee,
That's amazing, three free goes at it, not too mention all your possible frosties  ! I had heard that there was a sort of post code lottery system for ivf in the uk.  There is no chance of something like that happening here.  The only bit of help you get here is you can claim some of it back as tax deductable, and even that has decreased from 40% to 20%.  
Hopefully you won't need to use all three free passes on the ivf.  How did your first turn go?  Did you get many embryos? 

Well we had a gorgeous day today in Dublin, very sunny and warm (when you managed to avoid the wind).  I must be getting old, off I go talking about the weather! 

Looking forward to hear how your next try (free try) at ivf goes.  

Hoping for good news for everyone sooner rather later  

Best Wishes

Macka xxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hiya Macka,

Our first resulted in 4 embies that were all put on ice until our FET in March, which was unsuccessful.

Looking forward to starting cycle 2!!!

Dee


----------



## GillyVanilly

Hi Ladies,
Just wondering for those of you have been through IVF, have you any advice for the latter stages of stimming?.. am I meant to do anything in particular like hot water bottles and all that.. what did it feel like for you etc?
I'm on day 6 today and starting to feel a little bloated.. trousers were a bit tight this morning..may have to go buy some new ones before the end of the week! 

Hi Dee, welcome to the thread. That's great about the 3 free transfers.wow.. definitley saves you alot of money! Wish they had that here.. I've complained to our govt about the reduction in tax relief from 40 to 20%.I did get a reply from the minister but with no joy..  

G


----------



## jossy

Hi 

I am about to start my first IVF cycle with SIMS .....would be interested in finding out more about what to expect re stimulation time. Also what effects does the sniffer spray have? 

I look for ward to hearing from any of you....
J


----------



## neena

hi jossy, hi everyone.

i'm the same, about to do my first ivf with SIMS. feeling a bit stressed out at the moment, but generally i've been fine. 

jossy, what are your dates?


----------



## jossy

Hi Neena
I am cycling July/August as well....We are based in Kerry so using the satelite clinic there for scans etc and doing ec and et at SIMS. Would be good to share the experience with someone from SIMS!
J


----------



## Lucille33

Hi Neena and Jossy,

I'm due to start second icsi cycle also with sims with ec due on 12 August, short cycle this time so no sniffer (tk god!) and just on the pill now with nothing happening till downreg scan on 30th July.  How are you getting on?

lol
Lucille XX


----------



## Jecca

Hi all, I was on this forum many months ago on our first attempt at IVF, and briefly on our second too.
I am now planning to embark on no. 3 hopefully we can find the money somewhere. I took parental leave in January 09 for a complete break from work and also to be more calm and under no stress doing cycle no. 2. They discovered I have PCO and had severe OHSS first time and they could not allow me go through to Egg Collection as my hormones on the day before collection, were the same as being 18 weeks pregnant with twins !!
So back to the SIMS I am going, for ICSI this time and very very close monitoring. I had Ovary drilling last week, and DH had the DNA fragmentation tests and all normal. So lets see.
I think I am pencilled in for EC around 20 of august....(my only child starts school on 27 Aug) so not sure if I should postpone for 1 month?


----------



## Lucille33

Hiya Jecca!
I think you're jecca from rollercoaster?!?  I've only started on here tonight.  Sitting in watching greys anatomy tonight.  

Not sure about postponing, week before starting school would be v busy, but maybe it would help to take your mind off it?

Speak to you soon,
lol
Lucille XX


----------



## Jecca

yes its me from rollercoaster.
Greys Anatomy - I only got into this season and I must say I really enjoyed it. Missing ER terribly now, so will have to watch House instead.
If I can just manage this cycle without telling anyone at work and I coudl disguise some days off as being holidays for Ruairi starting school. this time around hopefully I will not over respond so I wont have the same side effects as cycle 1, mind you the end of cycle 2 was no walk in the park either. But you would try anything..


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi 
I am new to this site, we havent started on the road yet- to having treatment. GP wants DH to see Urologist first in Dublin. so wait to see what is said, although we kind of already know ourselves, I myself am afraid, i dont have much confidences in myself and have trouble in finding a good Gynacologist that i can feel comfortable in talking too. I am so shy hoping to make new friends here that i can talk to and help guide me. 
buzz


----------



## buzzypop3

Dublin  clinics, which one should one be referred to? see lot here attend Sims? - Anyone attend the Merrion Clinic in holles street? or the Hari clinic? any ideas


----------



## neena

Hi buzzypop,

i'm probably not the best person to talk to, but i had a very bad experience at the merrion fertility clinic. couldn't believe the difference when i moved over to Sims, it's a different world. lots of docs refer straight to mfc because it's attached to a hospital, but if you can i would say avoid it and go to Sims. i can give you a catalogue of reasons if you like. you don't need a doctor's referral for Sims, you can just ring up and ask for the forms if you like, when you get to that stage.

Hari i think has very very long waiting lists because they take public patients too.

am happy to answer questions on this privately if you want to message me.

nx


----------



## jossy

Hi Buzzypop

I am new to this and am with SIMS which we have found brilliant, the doc was really good with DH too as up until that point he hadn't been taking any responsibility. The nurses are really helpful and you can call them anytime! Go for it!

Jx


----------



## Lucille33

We are with Sims, we were referred to Hari but would have had to wait 5 months for an initial appointment, so we went to sims and only had to wait a couple of weeks as we got a cancellation.

How's everything going for everyone?  I'm still just on pill, waiting for down reg scan on 30th July.  I have August booked off work for treatment, so I'm actually really looking forward to that!

lol
Lucille XX


----------



## jossy

Hi Lucille

We will be cycling the same time - I am with SIMS too. I was wondering how much time to take off work , decided to take the treatment week and the TWW off. Wondering about the need to take any time off during stims.....this is my first time so all a bit of the unknown!

Jx


----------



## neena

yeah i'm kind of wishing i had more time off now... wish i could take the month off, but that's not really possible. thinking of asking for maybe an extra week's unpaid leave or something, but then i think, god, if this tx doesn't work and i have to go again, then i'll have to face all of this again...

at the moment i'm booked off from the friday before e/r (scheduled for monday 3rd, same as you jossy), and planning to be back on the weds/thurs week after (12th), so it's just under 2 weeks.

are you signed off sick or is it annual leave or special leave?


----------



## jossy

This is my first year of work with the company so I am not entitled to sick leave..... >  I told my boss that I needed an outpatients procedure in August and he said I could take it as sick leave as I have now nearly done my year. Other then that it is all annual leave. I think I'll see how stimming goes and if I need to take any more time off I'll book it in then. Mad isn't it my ec is booked in for the 3rd too !

Jx


----------



## Jecca

I thought we should get the Southern Belles dates together.
so please add your date.

I will start is off.

Jossy (@Sims) EC 3 Aug
Neena (@?) EC - 3 Aug
Lucille (@Sims) EC date?
Jecca (@Sims) EC 26 Aug

anyone else have dates?


----------



## jossy

thanks jecca!

here's to lots of baby dust for us SIMS girls 

By the way how many embies have you Sims girls been advised to take on board

Neena is at SIMS too

Jx


----------



## neena

yep, sims too!

Jossy (@Sims) EC 3 Aug
Neena (@Sims) EC 3 Aug
Lucille (@Sims) EC date?
Jecca (@Sims) EC 26 Aug

jossy, they said to us they would transfer 2 day 3 embies. if that doesn't work,  blast next time.  what about the rest of you guys?

feeling really grumpy today. snapped at dh about housework last night (you know, the important things!) and generally feeling pretty low. partly the pill, partly the pressure i think. i'm so tired already...


----------



## jossy

yes same 2 day 3 embies....however i would worry about a twin pregnancy....the consultant at the clinic in tralee was strongly advising a blasto as i am under 35 (only just!) but I would be so disappointed if none got to blasto stage ....

Hang on in there neena..I know what you mean about snapping at DH...can you treat yourself to anything nice...I think we need to cherish ourselves at this time as we are asking a lot of our bodies!

jx


----------



## neena

thanks jossy. just got an email from my mum saying she had put some money in my account for a facial or a hair appointment or something. have a party to go to on saturday so i've booked a cut and half-head for saturday morning! hurrah! lovely mum. i've also talked to my hr manager and i'm going to take a lot of flexi time leave - will be basically working 10 to 4 for the next 3 weeks, which is absolutely brilliant. and can also work from home some days. they're great, really understanding.

lucky me!


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi Girls,
I posted my forms for Sims, because i am new to all this, can you tell how it works, like what type of treatment would i have to get, Would i have to organise my own Lap and Dye OP? have many blood tests done? 
Hope to received a appointment in 6weeks so they said anyhow for a first consult. can anyone tell me how the first consult went and what to expect>>>
Thanks 
B


----------



## Lucille33

Hi Girls,

Not been on in a while, coz I can't go on at work! Anyway, I've added my dates in below:

Jossy (@Sims) EC 3 Aug
Neena (@Sims) EC 3 Aug
Lucille (@Sims) EC 12 Aug
Jecca (@Sims) EC 26 Aug

I don't think you need to take time off for stims, I've booked the scans at 8.30 am so I could just go to work afterwards.  I booked half days last time, but I didn't really need them, I was finished before 10 mostly.  This time I've taken a month of unpaid leave, but that's really just to have a rest and a break!! I didn't need to for appointments or anything.

At your first appointment they will just talk to you and find out where you're up to and then tell you what tests they want to do.  They can do all of them in sims, sis (ultrasound scan on your womb and tubes), sperm analysis, sperm dna fragmentation, blood tests.  You can get the blood tests at your gp though as they are cheaper there.  I think if you ask sims for a list of tests and take them to the gp you can do it that way.  I just had them in sims anyway though as I thought it was more straightforward to keep it all together so they had all my results in the way they were used to etc etc.

Not long to go now!!

lol
Lucille XX


----------



## Lesley007

Hi Girls,
I live in Donegal and thought I would add my name and date to your list even though I will be travelling abroad to Crete! Looking forward to the holiday although scared it wont work like last time at Easter. Date 29th August.
Best of luck to all
xxx
Lesley W.


----------



## avoca

Hey ladies,
I was on this thread briefly a while ago but couldn't get on-line for a good while after that unfortunately.
Jossy & Neena hope your EC went well yesterday and wishing you both all the best   
Lucille & Jecca best of luck for yours also.
LesleyW, I too am travelling abroad, have started meds for DE tx in Eugin clinic in Spain, hoping for ET mid Aug but just playing the waiting game now...am on hols from work for 1st 2 weeks in Sept so would be great if we could combine ET with a holiday in the sun.  Hope  both our trips are successful   .

Lots of luck and babydust to all   

Avoca


----------



## Lucille33

Hi Everyone!

I haven't been on in ages either!!!  Well done on the ec jossy and neena!!  hope you're ok also jecca!!!

lesley and avoca - good luck with your treatment abroad!!

I am in the middle of stims, ec due next weds / thurs.  scans ok so far, nurse said 9 follicles, 4 a good size, hoping the others will catch up over the weekend! on my month off so I'm just taking it easy and relaxing as much as poss!!

lol
Lucille XXX


----------



## jossy

Hi girls

had my embies put back yesterday, we only made two and they made it to ET and were topnotch quality we have called then rhubarb and custard!

Relax and chill now

Jx


----------



## eibhlin

Hey jossy & rhubarb & custard - best of luck during the 2ww!  Feet up now and let other peops do the hard work!   xx


----------



## eibhlin

Hey ladies,

Also, just in case you aren't aware of it and would be interested in signing, I wanted to bring your attention to an online petition (in ROI) to keep the dps (drugs payment scheme) open to people going for a 4th or more cycle of IVF.

It's at: http://petitions.tigweb.org/HSEcutbacks

Also, there's a lively old debate on boards.ie about it. It's a very lively debate, so may not be of interest to everyone (i.e. it was hard to read all the posts as a person who is dealing with infertility).

My username is Rainbowrapids and I'm on the side of the petition, personally am in favour of any funding possible being made available to people going through treatment. Others are fighting vehemently against it. Whatever side you fall on in this discussion it might be of interest to you, so thought I'd mention it.

xx


----------



## avoca

hey ladies
Jossy  - congrats on ur 2 top class embies - wishing you all the best for the next couple of weeks   
Eibhlin - thanks for the link - will def have a look - I am with you on this one...it seems they are intent on making it as difficult as possible for those of us who are not lucky enough to conceive naturally...especially since they cut how much we can now claim back on our tax.... 
Lucille best of luck with your EC this week - hope the rest of those follies are coming along nicely by now    
Lesley - How far into the treatment are you - are you on progynova also??  

   to all
avoca


----------



## Sara Gwynneth

Hi there

I saw this message last night and decided to join up. My husband and I have wanted a baby for nearly 11 years now and the other day we found out we might have a chance a donation as my husbands is unable to get me pregnant. After all this time I feel a bit nervous and just wanted someonr to talk to who new what i felt


----------



## avoca

Hi Sara
Welcome to FF.  I'm sure you will find lots of like minded people here.  Are you planning on doing the DE cycle in Ireland or abroad? or do you know yet? Its a nerve wracking but exciting time now as at last you have the possibility of your dreams coming true.

Hope all goes well for you      

Avoca


----------



## Sara Gwynneth

Hi Avoca

thanks for the welcome. We are not completely sure yet, was looking at a clinic in dublin but we will have to see how the money works out. I have found it difficult to get info. our GP is not very helpful and i dont have anyone close in the same situation. I only got decent broadband in two weeks ago so have started looking things up. When ever I had access to internet befor I used the time to research my husbands condition.

Sara


----------



## eibhlin

Hi Sara,

Welcome to the site  , there's a lot of really supportive people on here and it's a wealth of information.  I'm so sorry to hear your recent news, in our case the first few weeks after we found out were the worst and everything (even treatment that was unsuccessful) has been easier in comparison, so make sure and mind yourself and DH during this tough time.

I'm based in Dublin so feel free to message if you need a chat/to off-load.  While we have an excellent GP, like yourself we found she didn't really know too much about the issue and even some of the stuff she told us turned out (while well-intentioned) not to actually be true (in terms of reading my DH's SA - dear husband in internet speak! - and Sperm Analysis!), so I would recommend a second opinion if you haven't been to a clinic yet.

You don't go into detail about your situation but if the issue is to do with male factor infertility (you mention your husband) there is a thread on this website about male factor infertility (I know as it's been a great help to me!  ).  

Like yourself we got our broadband shortly after finding out and guess what?!  I'm a google queen now   


Take care of yourself (and DH!) and remember you're not alone,

xx


----------



## Sara Gwynneth

Thanks Eibhlin

He was diagnosed 7 years ago now but has spent years trying to get to see the right specialists and babies just havnt had alook in so we know that his cant be used. i have just had to wait this long because he couldnt deal with the situation. there was noone to blame so he blamed himself and would not accept the situation. its only now when he has had to accept that i am getting older ansoon it will be to late that he is allowing us to move forward


----------



## eibhlin

Hey Sara,

That's really rough.  It is very hard on the DH, I know mine has been as brave and strong and amazingly supportive as a DH can be but sometimes us ladies are better at letting out the old emotions.  I hate that feeling of time being such a factor for us ladies, in my case I also have low ovarian reserve (my eggs are precious and rare  ) so I also feel pressure even though in IF terms they tell me I'm young enough (31... feel bloody ancient with all of this tho!  ).  

I think there are a few clinics that treat with donor sperm, SIMS in Dublin and I think there's another one (is it Merrion or Morehampton?!).  I'm with HARI in the Rotunda and I don't think they do (kind of considering moving to SIMS generally tho, they seem very progressive from what I've heard).  I know it's quite dear for the initial consultation (between €150/200 I think) but maybe SIMS might be an option?  See what they have to say kindof thing?  There's a website rollercoaster dot ie which has a donor sperm thread from what I remember, and there's also an Irish Infertility site, irish infertility support forums dot ie (I'm typing these out as I'm not sure if we can put web addresses here  ) with a similar one.  You probably have come across them already?!

I'm shattered (YAWN!) and another day at the bloomin grind tomorrow LOL!

Mind yourself & take care

xx


----------



## Sara Gwynneth

Hi Ebhlin

thanks for the info very helpful indeed. Will look into the other this evening already have info on sims. I have rang them and spoke to our Gp just waiting to see if we are sure of the money befor we start. i'm 30 in another couple of months and feel as if a whole life time has passed since we found out, but at the same time you just dont notice the years slipping by. who would have thought that we would have to wait over 10 years for a chance. 

i so sorry to hear you have a double problem. It makes me sound lucky in a way. Some people just dont know how much they have with out noticing it.

Sara


----------



## NCKB

girls, 

how are you all. Just seen this post about southern girls     just thought id pop in and say hi, im Nic and im attending HARI in the Rotunda. This is our 1st try at IVF.. Im finding HARI quite good has anyone ever had any probs here. 
DP S/A is very good im just the problem   i have grade 3 endo and also have a severely damaged right tube which i had staples put in to stop it from leakin fluid - we have been TTC for about 3.5 yrs (seems like a lifetime   ) ive had 9 cycles of Clomid but didnt work, was goin to try IUI but was advised against it because of my damaged tubes but please god this try at IVF will be successful. Im currently on day 12 of the nasal spray, back in the hosp on fri for day 14 scan and blood to see how im reacting to meds then they will let me know when to start injections... im still young enough only 26 (27 in december)  but feel like im ageing every day with the worry of whether we will ever have babies


----------



## lalagirl

Hi Eibhlin, just to let you know you are doin a great job as rainbowrapids on the discussion over on boards, I couldnt believe some of the responses from the other people on it, I was on the Joe Duffy show a few weeks ago about the cutbacks as the HSE wouldnt respond to any correspondance in regard to the DPS, it took 1 e mail to liveline and we had that statement within the hour!!


----------



## eibhlin

Hey lalagirl!

Thanks for the nice words, you're making me blush  

Fair play to you talking to Joe!  I didn't hear it, how did he treat you, was it an understanding response?  On RollerCoaster I got a link to a piece on TV3 about PCOS where they discussed the DPS very sympathetically.   I got the feeling that someone on the team (producer/presenter or someone) had personal experience of IF as it was very thoughtfully put across.

It's so frustrating meeting with such resistence from the general public, think there's a lot of negative opinions about IF treatment.  I guess it's the whole 'culturally catholic' thing that even more enlightened people struggle with.  I was thinking about IVF/ICSI today as we are in the process of deciding whether to go again and having an ethical debate in my head, when I found myself wondering if this would even happen if I were from a different place!  Ah, the combined mentalness of being Irish and IF   

Hey NCKB!

Welcome to FF!  I'm also with HARI, just finished our first ICSI (unsuccessful) had our follow-up with them today.  Glad you're finding them positive.  Sounds like you've undergone a lot of treatment already, and I laughed out loud when you talked about feeling ancient  with you on that one sister!  That said, they say I'm young (31) when they talk me down from the walls in HARI (joke...kindof  !) so compared to me you are a baba with lots of time on your side.  Of course that annoys me greatly when people harp on about it (even though I like to hear it!) so feel free to come back at me on it     Wishing you lots of luck and positive vibes      

Yo Sarah!

Likewise with yourself, I know you feel ancient but as an even ancienter person, you're only a chung-wan with time on your side!  It's important to be aware that once they start you on the treatments you can fit quite a few in one year (money of course being the key thing here in Ireland as you know all too well   )  In our case they were advising to go with our second ICSI in October, so that would be two treatments in 11 months after diagnosing us, that's with all our tests and even a hefty delay due to stupid waiting around for a hsg, and SIMS are supposed to be quicker than HARI once you see them.  Fingers crossed for you on the money front!   

Great to have some fellow southerners on here!   

xx


----------



## lalagirl

Hi Eibhlin, Joe was on holidays so it was some fella called Damien who said the usual irish response, why dont ya just adopt!! He wasnt too bad thou in fairness, was so out of his depth thou so there wasnt too many in depth questions, he was quite shocked at the general cost of ivf  in ireland thou...


----------



## eibhlin

Hey lalagirl!

You were cool for going on the radio - I can only imagine poor Damien LOL!  What's with people thinking adoption is an easy option?  Personally I've always wanted to adopt, nothing to do with fertility at all at all, but for lots of people that's not an option they want to go after.  And anyway, we want to adopt and now the whole thing is we're not supposed to apply even until after IVF fails, and when I tell them I always wanted to do it separately to this IF and would defer for 3 years if we were successful they are like 'tough'!  (em, like if we were able to have babies ourselves it's hardly as though they'd put me on the pill!) And even when you get to apply it takes 2 years before assessment and then another 4-6 years in total.  I'm going to be the oldest mum in Ireland at this rate  

xx
ps: great that the petition is getting such a good response!


----------



## lalagirl

I did point this out to them, that adoption takes a very long time and is way more costly than ivf, sure they didnt have a clue god love them


----------



## TSP

Hi all 

Well anyone who has logged on, I see this thread has been quiet (totally silent actually   ) for a couple of months

I know you can claim for the cost of fertility treatment on the Med 1 Form when you are doing your tax return in Southern Ireland but does anyone know when you are claiming for fertility treatments done abroad if you can also claim for expenses incurred as a result of having the treatment abroad, ie flights & hotels? 

Thanks a mil TSP


----------



## Rolo

Hi SeanyPod,

Catching up on this thread as I have not been on it for a long time.
Re tax: yes you can claim everything for treatment abroad, hotel, flights, meals taxi's acupuncuture. Just think John O Donoghue!!! I first visited IM Barcelona in 2008. I submitted my claim on the 20th of July and had a fine fat cheque back to me within 2 weeks at 41% so not bad. As you know its now 20% so get your medical claims in for the last 4 years ( still giving 41% for past years)
Hope this answers your questions.
As for the lady who was on the radio, don't worry about being the oldest mother. I am 44 and due to give birth next Tuesday 0ct20th, so chin up girl.
Rolo


----------



## TSP

Ta Rolo,
I since studied the Revenue website carefully and I think you were ok because IM are on their list of approved hospitals/clinics.  I'm not sure what the deal is if you've had treatment at a clinic that is not on their list but I think I might chance it anyway!!!!??

Good luck on the 20th Oct, I bet you can't wait to meet your little one


----------



## eibhlin

Hey!

 ta for that Rolo, you cheered me right up! bet you can't wait to meet your little one!  best of luck on the 20th (or 19/21...whenever bubs makes an appearance!!!)

Hi SeanyPod - totally with Rolo, stick in that med 1 form!  I rang Revenue and they were very helpful over the phone if that helps?  They said re: acupuncture that they might ask for a letter from your GP saying they advised it was necessary (only if they ask you to send in the receipts tho) and my GP said she'd do that for us if it came up.

Also: hello to everyone else out there

xox


----------



## eibhlin

Hey babydreams09!

How are you guys doing?  

I'd heard about the satellite clinic in Kerry - what's it like?  Feel free to ask me anything you want and I'll try to answer you!

We're similar to yourselves - MFI (and unfortunately female factor as well  ) and have been to see S*MS for an initial consultation.  Our other clinic is H8%! and we're trying to decide where to go for ICSI #2.  I suppose the good thing for us is that both clinics are very handy as we live in Dublin.  S*MS seem very progressive, lots of tests and more options than our other clinic.  We haven't done a cycle with them yet, however the doctor has given us a schedule of further tests and told us what our next cycle would be like in terms of meds etc.,.  It was very impressive, however having been through a failed cycle I'm a little bit less enthused than before about facing into another one!  

We were impressed, but are quite exhausted from a year of tests etc.,. so have decided to wait until after Christmas for our next cycle.

take care, xox


----------



## eibhlin

Hey babydreams09!

It's very annoying when the clinic don't get back to you.  Totally agree with the whole feeling better apres appointment.  I think it's the feeling of doing something?!  Sure I was going to acupuncture for AAAges and mostly it was so I felt I was making progress.  That said probably will go for a few sessions b4 next tx - and will probably chug brazil nuts, pineapple juice, listen to zita west, place strategic waterbottles around my person (prob get some funny looks in work!) and a medley of every other random piece of advice I find online.  When I think of all the years I was trying to be a good girl and avoid getting a BFP!!!  Who knew it would be so difficult!  

When are you due to start your cycle?  I've my fingers crossed for you!      

xox


----------



## allie33

Hi Guys,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in to say Hi. I'm a fellow southerner. I'm based in Dublin too and hoping to start our 1st ICSI at Lister next month. Scans etc through the Beacon.  It would be great to talk to those of you who have been and are going through the same thing. Any information/tips would be really appreciated.


----------



## Lychee

NOT SURE IF WE ARE ALLOWED TO USE NAMES!? PAAALEASE.  Let's stop this girls.  Let's let it all out...Sorry I forgot to introduce myself.  Please see my FET diary---the name's Lychee...  Anyone want to chat about which clinic is the best in Ireland?  The worst?, etc.  I am tired of all this pussyfooting.  The govn't hasn't regulated these places we can bloody well say what we like about them---They are private companies that charge a hell of a lot of money, in fairness I think we can speak about them openly.  Sorry to be blunt, but I just got my 2nd BFN from 2 completely good blastos...I abstained from caffeine, alcohol, did acupuncture, even caved and said a novena.  Anyone care to help me see the light?


----------



## Lychee

Any of you lovely ladies familiar with NaPro?


----------



## boboboy

Yep I did it for 2 years or just a bit over that.
I was with Dr. B in Galway clinic.
Unfortunately it didnt work for us but it did regulate my cycles and he sorted out my endo.

We have been using it since we had the girls and managed to get pregnant on our own for the first time ever !!!!!  Unfortunatley it didnt last very long but we feel its a positive outcome.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!

I've just realised that there isn't a main chat thread for you southern ladies so i'm going to set one up for you and hopefully this will encourage others to join in too!

Here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237013.new#new

Enjoy your new home!!!


----------



## Hopestar

HI Lychee, there is a 'Napro bfps' thread on the fertility issues section of rollercoaster.ie , you should find some positive stories there
Best of luck
H


----------

